# Plow Trucks Wanted in SE WI



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Looking for one or two dependable plowers in the Kenosha/Racine County area for the upcoming season. Must have own equipment. Requirements: 3/4 or higher pick up truck with 7'6" or larger plow, Small to medium size dump truck, salters (tailgate or box) in either pick ups or dumps, large equipment including Skid steer or wheel loader. Please contact me through personal message or email at [email protected] to further discuss details. Thanks


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

anyone interested?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a '08 1 ton dodge and a 860 speedwing, what are you paying?


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Whats the pay and accounts like?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

guys will you please email me as I would like to not discuss these things over an open forum. Email Luke at [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## bellcityplow (Aug 6, 2009)

I sent you a e-mail today.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm surprised you have money left over to pay subs after reading what your hourly truck rates are.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

He does have money $20/hour as a sub! Sign up boys!


----------



## bellcityplow (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you not get my e-mail?


----------

